# anyone keep macrothele taiwanensis?



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

i really want 1! or 10! i keep linothele megatheloides, are they similar to keep being a diplirid? whats their venom like and average adult size? i searched various other sites with very little info.
thanks


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

good to hear of another L. megatheloides keeper  I have not kept M. taiwanensis but did have a M. gigas for a while - totally nuts but fine to keep as long as you keep your hand out of the tank! macrothele venom isn't to be trifled with.
Mine never webbed up much for some odd reason though.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i had a taiwanensis ,just like the m.gigas ,if not so big ,more like the spanish funnel web for size ,with more of a brown abdomen ,got mine from germany ,mat


----------

